# Anyone interested in a bagged bulk ink system for 4800 based machines



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

I've noticed one common thread with some of the bagged bulk ink systems for DTGs... there are no EXTERNAL systems for 4800 based machines.

Has anyone attempted to create their own system? I am currently working on one and wanted to gauge interest before I put in the time on working on a instructional thread.

And yes, you can buy degassed bagged ink cartridges, but that has it's limitations as it still uses Epson's lines and connections. If you've ever opened up an Epson 4800 based machine you know how complicated replacing the lines can be.

Also I imagine this would work with existing bagged inks from Belquette, Equipment Zone, DTGinks, All American, etc...


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Good idea! All end user should do DIY. 
Deggas is near to BS. Just refill and it will work. All marketing of dishonest scare tatic approach which is never my style of run business.
Lots of luck and if you need help just post here.
Then, why my ink is degased? My refill machine is made that way with it.
Many TSF people was Brain washed by dishonest ink sellers. We tried without this bs and it works every time. Take air out and put ink in and air out one more time from the bag. ANY Dtg PRINTER. Am I crazy? No I am honest to myself. I do not sell air to scare the people. Dishonest people get confused themselves, later on after many lies and they see illusion to believe they are tell the truth too. If someone steal someone failed product and sell it for lower price that is 100% profit right? Unbelievable.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Peter, I understand your opinion differs on this than ours, but we have a steady stream of customers who use the bagged and degassed inks we offer that will say differently. We have customers with various machines and they attest to it. We didn't even set out to give our ink system to any other end user, but it was requested of us close to 3 years ago. I just had a call yesterday from someone who stated after a month, they couldn't believe the difference. Kevin got a call a couple days ago where they said they started out the day and was always worried about trying to get their printer started, but after the bagged and degassed inks, they start up right away with no issues.

We aren't doing this to fool anyone, we are doing this because it works.


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

I have to agree with Jerid. The logic is sound with regard to the chemistry of it all. Oxygen is the enemy and degassing pulls out all the microscopic oxygen. 

The system I am working on is something that would utilize bagged ink from really any supplier. As a member of the few skilled DTGers who can repair almost anything in a 4800 base it just makes sense to me. I have been through the ringer and one by one as I eliminate various issues with DTG printing it works better and better. bagged ink included. 

Also this is NOT the forum thread to debate the merits of bagged ink. There are many other threads for that. This is to discuss the feasibility of a additional cleaning system for 4800 based DTG machines.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Bagged yes
I will lose business because end user can doit themselves. But it is true. Earth is round no matter how many people says it is flat.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

JonWye said:


> Has anyone attempted to create their own system?


Jon,

The whole concept is something that we dabbled with for our Flexi-Jet series, the first modular and 4800 based direct-to-garment printer, after we developed the degassed bagged ink system for our Mod Series.

You could go the route of having the bags external and leaving cartridges with automatic resetting chips (arc) in the machine. Or half cartridges like the DTG Viper offers.

We just found that the conversion may have been a little too much for the end-user since all of the tubing would be taken out and we still were not bypassing the ink chips.

If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I am glad you guys are not saying degassing anymore. Thank you. 

Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

We still degas and will continue to do so. We are less than half the cost of the most expensive ink on the market, so there is no ripping anyone off even considering the additional time needed in the degassing process. Please refrain from defacing us as a company and our users. We have never scared anyone into buying our ink. If you point me to somewhere on the forums where we have done that, we will correct it because that is not and has never been our intent.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I put my honor on the line. I have no choice but degas because my refill machine does automatically.


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

allamerican said:


> I put my honor on the line..


Peter, as someone that has ordered from you before you are being obnoxious. Please stop posting here about your opinions about bagged ink. I am attempting to garner interest and collaboration for a cleaning system/ bulk ink system for epson 4800 based machines. if you have something to say about that and some ideas you want to share please do, but stop ranting about your ink opinions. Start your own thread and stop hijacking this one as you did from when I started it.


----------

